# Collection pictures!



## june19th (May 30, 2007)

Hellooo. First post on Specktra. I'm Darlene.

[EDIT: I just came back to this post, and its rather old! It's funny to look at the way I used to have all this organized because it looks nothing like this now, lol! I should probably update this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ha!]

Sorry if the color quality on some of these is kind of off, the flash on my digital isn't working properly, so natural light was all I had to work with! By viewing these pictures you will learn two things about me. 1) I'm a MAC addict, obviously. 2) I am a total neat freak, lol. Sorry I can't help it!

Here is my little (but growing!) MAC collection, as of 05/30/07. Thanks for lookin'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Random face stuff;




*
Fix+, Mixing Medium (my own batch), Fix+ again, Brush Cleanser, 4-pan palettes (I only use these for traveling), Loose Blot Powder, My 3 HG pigments (Vanilla, Subtle & Goldenaire, also for traveling), Studio Fix powder, Pressed Blot Powder, Studio Fix Fluid, Clear Brow Set, Studio Mist, Eyelash curler, Concealer palette in Light.


*Brushes;*





190, 150, 187, 116, 168, 188, 227 (love!), 224, 222, 222, 239, 219, 217, 213, 209, 266.
While typing this out I noticed my 2nd 266 and 275 are missing.. hmmm, probably in my purse somewhere.






187SE, 129SE, 239SE, 219SE, 266SE, 316SE, 182 Couture, Matt Murphy makeup bag, Matt Murphy Brush Clutch.


*Fluidlines;*





Blacktrack, Lithograph, Silverstroke (ugh), Haunting,
Nightfish, Graphic Brown, Frostlite, Macroviolet.



*Blush;*





What do you think, should I start depotting these blushes or keep them in pots?
Back row: Strada, Honour, Shy Angel, Well Dressed.
Middle row: Dame, Petalpoint, Fleurry, Breezy.
Front row: Peachykeen, Desirous, Springsheen, Dollymix (some of these colors are really off, boo).


*CCB's & Paints;*





CCB: Luna, Pearl, Fabulush, Hush, Bronze. I recently fell in love with CCB's, I want more!!
Paint: Base Light, Bare Canvas, Stilife, Pixel.. Untitled seems to be MIA, probably with my other brushes, ha.


*Shadesticks;*





Sharkskin, Gentil Lentil, Taupographic, Shimmersand, Beige-ing, Overcast, Gracious Me, Royal Hue, Sea Me, Lucky Jade, Shimmermint, Corn, Mangomix, Blurberry!


*Lipstick;*





The color is really off on this one, boo! The ones in the back are reds & berry colored, not brown. Grow lippie collection, growww. 


*Lipglass & Lipstick;*





Oyster Girl, Sweetness, Ciao Manhattan, Orangedescence, Ola Mango, Prrr, Precocious, Adventurous, Heartfelt Pink, Nymphette, Pink Meringue, Tres Cher, Happening Gal, C-Thru, Elaborate, Pas-de-deux.


*Pigments;*





1st row: Dark Soul, Softwash Grey, Accent Red, Old Gold, Blue Brown, Gold Dusk.
2nd row: Azreal Blue, Entremauve, Pinked Mauve, Melon, Coco, Fairylite.
3rd row: Night Light, Violet, Rose, Deckchair, Subtle, Provence.
4th row: Golden Olive, Viz-a-violet, Apricot Pink, Goldenaire, Dazzleray, Vanilla.
5th row: Golder's Green, Lovely Lily, Helium, Lily White, Tan, Frost.
& I'm excited because I made a MAC Pro order yesterday, & got 5 new ones on the way!


*MSF's;*





Of course these are my favorite, they're so pretty to look at! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Eyeshadows;*





Does anyone else go crazy when you see empty slots? I feel the urge to fill them up ASAP! Ah well, those empty spaces will soon be filled with Moonbathe and then C-Shock! 


*Where it all lives!





*My traincase only has a few back-ups in it, so didn't photograph it, sorry.

This is not a fotd by any means, because I'm not wearing much makeup here, but I just thought I'd show my face. HAY.

[Sorry, had to take down my photo here.]




Thanks for looking, loves!


----------



## charismaticlime (May 30, 2007)

Sweet mother of pearl, that is one beautiful collection!
I love the way you displayed them too


----------



## gracetre123 (May 30, 2007)

Great collection, cant wait to see all your non mac please....and you're so pretty...by the way..heheh


----------



## jess1cuh (May 30, 2007)

you're collection is so organized, im so jealous. all of my eyeshadows are just thrown in a luggage bag. =X


----------



## Hilly (May 30, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## MsButterfli (May 30, 2007)

great collection


----------



## daydreamerdelux (May 30, 2007)

thats a great collection i love the way you set every thing really neat and tidy in place.your little mac corner looks so cute i love the  mac barbie doll and the brush roll wich sadly isnt available anymore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i also like your long lashes witch masscara do you use and your eyebrows are perfection!!!


----------



## Jacq-i (May 30, 2007)

Hello Darlene! I'm 22 and from Texas as well, lol.

Lovely collection! I want to depot my blushes, but I'm too scared.


----------



## n_c (May 30, 2007)

you have a great collection...thanks for sharing


----------



## june19th (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daydreamerdelux* 

 
_thats a great collection i love the way you set every thing really neat and tidy in place.your little mac corner looks so cute i love the  mac barbie doll and the brush roll wich sadly isnt available anymore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i also like your long lashes witch masscara do you use and your eyebrows are perfection!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
thank you! hehe.. i have a thing for keeping things organized, i can't help it!

in that picture, i had on loreal's telescopic mascara. it's ok, i liked it but the brush takes some getting used to (at least for me, because it's so tiny!). i've yet to find my HG mascara.. still looking!


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 31, 2007)

I agree, you took great pictures and you are very naturally pretty. Envy your collection!
What NC are you?


----------



## MAC is love (May 31, 2007)

wow, you're tidy. like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha i like your space where it all "lives"


----------



## june19th (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_I agree, you took great pictures and you are very naturally pretty. Envy your collection!
What NC are you?_

 
Thank you very much, love!
I'm NC20 - that photo has a yellow tint to it, much more than I really am. haha


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 31, 2007)

Really cool collection and storage.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 31, 2007)

Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great face!


----------



## Linda Baby (May 31, 2007)

Loves It!!!


----------



## foxyqt (May 31, 2007)

thats a fantastic collection~! =D


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 31, 2007)

Great collection and place to store it.


----------



## MaySum (May 31, 2007)

WOW - great collection (esp the brushes - my new obsession) - you have a great selection of everything!


----------



## User40 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful collection and photos!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (May 31, 2007)

*you're so cute!!! 'n look how nice and organized you are!!! where did you get the cute black drawers under your pigments? i've been looking for a black set butt seem to only find white ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## june19th (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redbombchelle* 

 
_*you're so cute!!! 'n look how nice and organized you are!!! where did you get the cute black drawers under your pigments? i've been looking for a black set butt seem to only find white ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 
thank you! i got the black storage drawers at target, hth.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 31, 2007)

very nice collection there!  i am so jealous...


----------



## TIERAsta (May 31, 2007)

i'm so jealous of your collection... and your eyebrows!!


----------



## flowerhead (May 31, 2007)

You have a great collection and beautiful eyelashes!


----------



## xJUDYx (May 31, 2007)

great collection! i love it all


----------



## Jayne (Jun 1, 2007)

GREAT Collection !!!


----------



## zori (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow fantastic collection and you're a natural beauty too. I had to pause and stare at those pretty MSFs as well.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Jun 1, 2007)

Your so pretty!!!


And your collection....


----------



## MACisME (Jun 1, 2007)

u are so neat and organized! i loooove it! u're gorgeous too.. got that natural beauty going on. rock on girl, rock on.


----------



## *Dani* (Jun 1, 2007)

What a great collection! And it's so organised! I'm really jealous!


----------



## Asphyxia (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow such a neat collection and I LOVE your eyebrows!


----------



## june19th (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxia* 

 
_Wow such a neat collection and I LOVE your eyebrows!_

 

thank you! i just looked back at the photo and i think my brows look uneven, i _promise_ it's just the angle of the camera! LOL


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 2, 2007)

can i just say WOW 
hahaha its so neat and tiday! i probably own HALF of what you have and its so unorganised and eveeeerywhere. Inspiring. i think im going to clean my room now .___.


----------



## PrincessSamy (Jun 2, 2007)

love it! & you are very pretty


----------



## pink_candy (Jun 2, 2007)

luv ur makeup! and cams too


----------



## june19th (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_candy* 

 
_luv ur makeup! and cams too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you! collecting cameras (i love antiques!) is another obsession of mine, those are a few i don't have room for on my other camera shelf.. they're borrowing space from MAC. haha!


----------



## User49 (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_Sweet mother of pearl, that is one beautiful collection!
I love the way you displayed them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!! I'm jealouse! It has to be said! Where did u get that cute [email protected]* train case!? I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addicted2mac (Jun 2, 2007)

omg. what a cute collection! nice pics. i like the natural lighting. =)


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 2, 2007)

thats a really great collection and some great photos of it! im so jealous!


----------



## june19th (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I agree!! I'm jealouse! It has to be said! Where did u get that cute [email protected]* train case!? I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
thankya. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the traincase is actually from wal-mart, haha. $20. it's nice, but because of the way i have things set up, i only use it for my back-ups and other random MAC stuff (postcards, mailers, etc).


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

Great collection! Those gorgeous pink blushes could make one helluva blush palette! -Jealous-


----------



## june19th (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Great collection! Those gorgeous pink blushes could make one helluva blush palette! -Jealous-_

 

thanks! yeahh i'm still debating whether to depot it all into a blush palette.. i'm tempted. we shall see!


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jun 5, 2007)

SOOOO nice!!!  Awesome collection.  I was wondering, where did you found those clear plastic storage things that your pigments are resting on top of?  I really like them!!!


----------



## june19th (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SnowWhiteQueen* 

 
_SOOOO nice!!!  Awesome collection.  I was wondering, where did you found those clear plastic storage things that your pigments are resting on top of?  I really like them!!!_

 
I got those at Target actually, they were only a few bucks.. and they've really come in handy! I like keeping them most of my makeup in there so it won't collect dust. 

& Thanks!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 7, 2007)

Aw your so sweet and you have one lovely collection i'm jealous


----------



## sincola (Jun 7, 2007)

Very nice collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it, and I like your way to organize it, too.


----------



## june19th (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks everyone! you guys are too sweet :*

edit: had to remove the pic of me in the post, sorry!


----------



## Rene (Jun 11, 2007)

You have a great collection.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice collection - so cute and tidy too!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 20, 2007)

Beautiful Collection!!!

Your merchandising is exquisite.


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 25, 2007)

Great collection and great pictures. They look so professional and MAC-like!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 26, 2007)

Beautiful collection and I love the pictures.


----------



## Bybs (Jun 26, 2007)

Great collection....I love the way you've displayed everything.


----------



## june19th (Jun 30, 2007)

thank you!~

& bybs - i love your quote! lol! i just finished watching sex & the city on DVD a few weeks ago.. i'm so in love with the show!


----------



## datura-noir (Jul 9, 2007)

Waouh I love your collection ... and your "letter police" for the MSF picture !!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 10, 2007)

FABULOUS collection! And I too feel the need to fill my palettes when I see empty spots, then when my palettes are full I end up buying new ones that need to get filled up too so it's an endless cycle haha


----------



## june19th (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_ I too feel the need to fill my palettes when I see empty spots, then when my palettes are full I end up buying new ones that need to get filled up too so it's an endless cycle haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha, that's EXACTLY how I feel about it too. Its the evil cycle that never ends


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 20, 2007)

WOW!!!  Wait...let me wipe the drool that's dripping off my mouth...LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What a great collection!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice collection<3


----------



## KAIA (Aug 7, 2007)

I Love your Stuff!!


----------



## tresbien (Nov 10, 2007)

That's funny because I have that same stereo and my perfumes are on top of it too!


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, you have a very nice collection !!


----------



## nunu (Nov 12, 2007)

lovely collection!


----------



## zsooooofi (Nov 15, 2007)

You call this a small collection? :-D gorgeous!!!!! i am also looking forward to expand my MAC collection!!!!! gorgeous,thanks for posting,it was a pleasure to look at,on this rainy,cold day! it brought some sunshine in my day :-D


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow..beautiful collection!!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 21, 2007)

i love the blushes and the msf's


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 21, 2007)

I love your collection!  And the artsy way you took your pictures!  On a random side note, I used to use the same black and clear plastic storage/drawer containers!  But I out grew my one, and then the next size up, and now I am on a new hunt for a storage unit!  Again AWESOME collection!


----------



## Peeech (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow, thats nice. And you are so neat!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 23, 2007)

nice collection!


----------



## LuxeKitten (Jan 28, 2008)

You posted part of this in the mac_cosmetics community on LJ i think? nyway I sved the pic of your make up station for inspiration, I love it! So organised, and having the postcards there like that is great too, really makes it the official make u corner as opposed to just 'the stand where the make up sits'.

Love it <3


----------



## Skubie123 (Jan 29, 2008)

thats an amazing collection, wish i had that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE the way you have it organised too


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

amazing collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

awsome collection!!!!!! <3


----------



## Tropicaleyes (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice collection!  Great storage ideas!  What do you have your brushes sitting in and where did you get your traincase?  I have never seen those things before.


----------



## leena (Aug 24, 2008)

Amazing collection!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 26, 2008)

Gorgeous collection! It's so neat and organized!


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Aug 27, 2008)

that's all i can say!!


----------



## skylerbrooke12 (Aug 27, 2008)

I love your storage! Gorgeous collection


----------



## artisick (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeous display!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

you have amazing organisation skills! Awesome collection!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

you have amazing organisation skills! Awesome collection!


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

i like how you did the pics!


----------



## rockandregret (Aug 31, 2008)

I totally hate having open spaces in my palette, makes me crazy (and broke)!
Your collection is unbeeeelieveable


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 18, 2012)

I adore your storage!


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

SO many pretties in your collection!


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

love it!


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

Jealous! I love it I'm hoping to have that same collection when I get the room 


june19th said:


> Hellooo. First post on Specktra. I'm Darlene.   [EDIT: I just came back to this post, and its rather old! It's funny to look at the way I used to have all this organized because it looks nothing like this now, lol! I should probably update this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

